# Horse artists. Perhaps you can help? This is very important to me



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

Trouble has been mine for eight years. My dearest partner. I have this image of him in my head, rearing up playfully with his kind dark eyes. 
I am a horrible artist. I want to capture this in art work and have it tattooed to my body. 

Most artists i have mentioned this to hardly know what a horse LOOKS like so they would have a problem making this for me. 

I'm assuming you are in the horse artwork part of this site because you love drawing/painting and horses.

This is Trouble. If you can make me a drawing of him and i like it enough i will put it on my body. He doesn't have to be rearing. 

Thank you.


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

I just realized there is a request forum. I'm sorry. new to the site!


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

I might take a stab at it. :smile: I am one of many horse artists on this forum so I'm sure you'll get at least a few others too. Tomorrow I'm going to be very busy with cooking a turkey but I'll also have the day off so maybe I can mess around with some sketches. If you like one of them enough I could finish it for ya. 

Because there's the possibility of using this for a tattoo, what location do you have in mind and what size/level of detail are you looking for? Plain, solid tone black or in color with shading?


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

In color, but i would be happy even with a line art. I want it starting on on my rib cage ending at my hip bone so I have a 6"x6" area to work with at the most.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's some extremely rough, tiny pose sketches. It's hard to imagine what exactly would work as a tattoo. I think the composition would need to be very circular but I've never done something like this before so I just jotted down everything that came to mind. I could try a more specific pose if you want or you could let me know if you like anything down there enough for me to make a finished version.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll take a stab at it  I will post something later tonight!


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh and do you have any other standing photos of him that are semi from the front?

Also, can you explain his personality a little bit? lol It helps me with the drawing process


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

He is always very alert. He's calm though, really wise looking he always looks like he's examining what's going on around him or planning. I guess that's the cow horse in him. Old soul describes Trouble well. He's the most athletic horse I've ever known 

here's more pictures from the front that first one is pretty old, the second is from two months ago.


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

I really like the trotting one on the left of your page


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

If you could draw this exact picture of him, exaggerate the muscle a little because he was out of shape here and make his mane shorter I think it would be the ideal picture of him. The more i think about him the more i want a softer representation of him. I want to see him on my body like how i see him when i open his stall door, soft eyed, alert, and most importantly youthful. I wish that halter and cross tie weren't in the way.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

He's a very beautiful boy! Drawing from an exact picture is ideal , but I'll try not to take that one out from under smguidotti just yet. That is, unless you're fairly positive that you want that picture specifically. I can certainly try that trotting pose though, I draw them all the time in my notebooks! I'll try to make it soft. I think if I did it in pencils on a grey piece of paper it would show the white with the black nicely. I just have to get a grey piece of paper. I'll post back with the results in a while.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

WalnutPixie said:


> He's a very beautiful boy! Drawing from an exact picture is ideal , but I'll try not to take that one out from under smguidotti just yet. That is, unless you're fairly positive that you want that picture specifically. I can certainly try that trotting pose though, I draw them all the time in my notebooks! I'll try to make it soft. I think if I did it in pencils on a grey piece of paper it would show the white with the black nicely. I just have to get a grey piece of paper. I'll post back with the results in a while.


LOL thanks for being considerate! But don't worry, the more drawings the more she has to choose from! I only have an outline for now (busy last couple of days) 

So don't hesitate!


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

> So don't hesitate!


Lol, thank you!  I'm new to this so I wasn't sure what proper protocol would be. In this case though I'll certainly be taking a shot at it! He's a very fun horse to draw. I know I would certainly want all of the options I could get if I was considering a tattoo myself.


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

I can't wait to see what you guys make


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

I've been checking this for days and no one sent me any pictures :/


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I'll try!


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I love art, but I'm not very good at these kinds of sketches lol. On the other hand, I LOVE TATTOOS! I can't wait to see what the finished product. 
Where are you planning on getting it done on your body?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

> I've been checking this for days and no one sent me any pictures :/


Aww, don't worry Pinto! Free art just takes time, that's all. Give it a week or two more and things'll start rolling in. I have been so busy lately that I haven't had much free time. I am working on your pictures, though, and I swear I'll have something to show for it eventually. One of my two tries is just missing a head at this point. 

ETA: Which is your preference; your boy facing left or right? I'd say that you could just flip the image later, but it wouldn't really work with his spots.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Are you willing to compensate the artist for their time? 
There's a reason tattoo artists charge for their time in designing a tat.... The lovely people posting here are very talented indeed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

So far I've got this: 




As you can see its just the planning it's gonna look much better when I add the details.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

*Don't choose yet!!!*

I have one in progress that you might like...maybe.  it's a rearing one! I'm working in it!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I'm almost done with it but I just noticed that there's not enough space for the hooves on the paper!!? What should I do? Should I glue on another piece of paper and draw the hooves on that, or do I have to start again? :-(


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

By the way, does it have to be in colour?


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

> I'm almost done with it but I just noticed that there's not enough space for the hooves on the paper!!? What should I do? Should I glue on another piece of paper and draw the hooves on that, or do I have to start again?


Uh oh! Why don't you try laying your paper upside down over another piece of paper and taping over the seam? That way you'll have all the space you need but there will be no tape or glue on the drawing itself. I hope that helps.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Okay, I'll try that! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Ummm...here it is...

 

Its not done yet, I still have to make the patches look more realistic and add some details amped erase the construction lines. It's kinda dark right now so sorry if the pic looks like bad quality. :? Anyway, how do you like it so far?


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

*Here he is!*

There we go! The finished one...
Click on the pic to enlarge it.



Do you want me to add some more detail or maybe colour? 
What do you think about it?


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll give'r a try this weekend. Lol we'll see how it goes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Are you willing to compensate the artist for their time?
> There's a reason tattoo artists charge for their time in designing a tat.... The lovely people posting here are very talented indeed
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If its really nice i would send $15 to the paypal of whoever makes it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

When I was younger, I posted on a forum asking for assistance in designing a logo for something or another. I got torn a new one (rightfully so) as I was asking for someone to do a great deal of work for free. I remember being highly embarrassed at the time, but now it chaffs me to see people asking for the same thing, as it truly isn't fair to a) the artist who is doing the work for free and b) taking work away from an artist who makes this stuff their livelihood.
Just something to ponder.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

@JustDressageIt
I appreciated your comment.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm an amateur photographer.. dare I call myself a "photographer." I'm nowhere near professional... it miffs me that people think that they can take artists' work for granted... like asking for work to be done for free because they don't want to pony up to pay, or (in my line of art) stealing photos/photo proofs.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

i can imagine as a photographer that'd be difficult. Because I know it probably happens all the time. There have been some amazing photos posted here on hf or places like flickr that i'd love to draw. I've learned to just email or message the photographer for permission to draw it-rissa's done it quite a bit for me. that way you're covered all around.


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

PintoJumper said:


>


He is STUNNING! I'd LOVE to paint him one day if you want a portrait model horse done!!


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm an amateur photographer.. dare I call myself a "photographer." I'm nowhere near professional... it miffs me that people think that they can take artists' work for granted... like asking for work to be done for free because they don't want to pony up to pay, or (in my line of art) stealing photos/photo proofs.



Amen! I, too, and an amateur photographer as well as a model horse paintwork artist. I run into the same issues all the time!


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

PonyPainter said:


> Amen! I, too, and an amateur photographer as well as a model horse paintwork artist. I run into the same issues all the time!


The thing is though, i don't want to pay someone to find out they paint like crap. Which is why if you paint it/draw it/make it and i LIKE it, i will pay you.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That's why you ask for examples and - frankly - you pay for top quality. We have some amazing artists on this board. Designing something as important as a tattoo should be worth more than $15 to you. 
Just a thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep. you know what they say, "you get what you pay for".

However, there are some nice budding artists here that might do some work for you for $15. but, what can you offer in return? some of them want to develop their portfolios or get new clients, so if you had a way of broadcasting the work that you choose, so that the artist benefits from future client development?

If it was easy, you'd do it yourself, right?

People spend 50$ on a lesson that lasts an hour, and maybe you get something out of it to add to your riding growth. But the same $50 would buy you a painting or drawing of some quality here, that you could have forever.


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

show me a NICE picture, and i'll pay you what you want for it. No big deal.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Rereading my post, I see I was a bit snippy, and I do apologize. Was really having an off day yesterday (my water heater sprung a leak and the whole basement is wet).


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

PintoJumper said:


> show me a NICE picture, and i'll pay you what you want for it. No big deal.


Sadly the world just doesn't work like that. Consider it more of you're paying for the time it takes to make the picture more than the actual art piece itself. Many people scam by saying the same thing you're saying then see the picture posted here, copy it, print it out then go show it to the tattooist, and the artist or the original piece never gets paid for the TIME they spent on something for you. If you pay beforehand then they will get it done otherwise their reputation is ruined. Thats why research is so important, before paying just anyone to draw for you, look at their work....look at a lot of their work and decide form there. 

I guarantee if their work is phenomenal they are not going to randomly plop out a piece of crap and give it to you. They have their reputation to keep up, so they need only their best to go out to paying customers. Plus I'm sure the good artists here would never even consider doing something mediocre for a tattoo. They value art too much for something like that. Which is why I told you I couldn't do it for you because I know that I am not up to the quality that should be there for a tattoo.

Find an artist you like and then pay them to do a commission. Its your best option. (Make sure you get pictures after, I love seeing other people's tattoos!!)


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Do you like my one?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Sadly the world just doesn't work like that. Consider it more of you're paying for the time it takes to make the picture more than the actual art piece itself. Many people scam by saying the same thing you're saying then see the picture posted here, copy it, print it out then go show it to the tattooist, and the artist or the original piece never gets paid for the TIME they spent on something for you. If you pay beforehand then they will get it done otherwise their reputation is ruined. Thats why research is so important, before paying just anyone to draw for you, look at their work....look at a lot of their work and decide form there.
> 
> I guarantee if their work is phenomenal they are not going to randomly plop out a piece of crap and give it to you. They have their reputation to keep up, so they need only their best to go out to paying customers. Plus I'm sure the good artists here would never even consider doing something mediocre for a tattoo. They value art too much for something like that. Which is why I told you I couldn't do it for you because I know that I am not up to the quality that should be there for a tattoo.
> 
> Find an artist you like and then pay them to do a commission. Its your best option. (Make sure you get pictures after, I love seeing other people's tattoos!!)


This!!! Like!!
... Warning though, it *will* cost more than $15
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

*The rough draft*

Here is what i have done in about an hour. Let me know how you like it! Its similar to your first pic. Now all i have to do is add color!! :wink:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Sadly the world just doesn't work like that. Consider it more of you're paying for the time it takes to make the picture more than the actual art piece itself. Many people scam by saying the same thing you're saying then see the picture posted here, copy it, print it out then go show it to the tattooist, and the artist or the original piece never gets paid for the TIME they spent on something for you. If you pay beforehand then they will get it done otherwise their reputation is ruined. Thats why research is so important, before paying just anyone to draw for you, look at their work....look at a lot of their work and decide form there.
> 
> I guarantee if their work is phenomenal they are not going to randomly plop out a piece of crap and give it to you. They have their reputation to keep up, so they need only their best to go out to paying customers. Plus I'm sure the good artists here would never even consider doing something mediocre for a tattoo. They value art too much for something like that. Which is why I told you I couldn't do it for you because I know that I am not up to the quality that should be there for a tattoo.
> 
> Find an artist you like and then pay them to do a commission. Its your best option. (Make sure you get pictures after, I love seeing other people's tattoos!!)


Many people keep telling me to become a tattoo artist, and many have asked me to sketch them tattoos designs. I enjoy drawing, its a passion, not a job. I have given away many of my pieces of work just because people love it, and i enjoy sharing my passion with others.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> Many people keep telling me to become a tattoo artist, and many have asked me to sketch them tattoos designs. I enjoy drawing, its a passion, not a job. I have given away many of my pieces of work just because people love it, and i enjoy sharing my passion with others.


I have heard the same thing a few times, but I know personally that I would not (I could never live with that much much of an idea of permanence) and mostly that was by people who had no tattoos themselves or even began to understand the tattoo process. Its like telling a person who can draw skateboard that they can easily snowboard, while they may be similar in mechanics they are different to handle and require their own set of skills. There is a respect that needles and skin are NOT like pencil and paper. I have seen my fair share of horrid tattoos. 

If you love drawing and people want your work that is great! But it is very rare to find great talent amongst the pleasure group. Cause if you love doing something and you're good enough at it, why do it for free? Those that want it to be a career HAVE to be great. So they work very hard to perfect their work. So by nature their work is better. Just a fact of life, I'm going to always choose the farrier who does it for a living over the person who only does their own horses and might offer it to me cheaper. Its just a level of professionalism.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

midwestgirl89 said:


> i can imagine as a photographer that'd be difficult. Because I know it probably happens all the time. There have been some amazing photos posted here on hf or places like flickr that i'd love to draw. I've learned to just email or message the photographer for permission to draw it-rissa's done it quite a bit for me. that way you're covered all around.


That's what I've done too! Made some friends in the process also


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm a published artist, I do commission work, but prefer to do my own 'thing'. Some of my pieces have fetched over $2000......I only do freebies for friends....and usually it's a surprise gift!

If I had time I'd do an image for you, as currently I am on hiatus (brain is not quite in the right space right now) Id do it just to brush up......sketching and drawing for me is like warming up a horse before a gallop (painting!!) 

Let me think on it.....if I ever figure out how to post pics on here!!!!!!!M:twisted:


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry to post so late - I am a bit of a procrastinator - but anyway this is what I came up with so far. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I thought it would be a good idea to combine two pictures together. To me it looked more eloquent to have him standing with his head cocked slightly inward revealing his soft eye.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Heres the thing about tattoos. even if you get a good picture/drawing here of a horse, the artist you get for the tattoo may not have the same ability or imagination and it may not turn out the same as on the paper.

take it from me. i design all my own tattoos and when i go in to get them done it still gets tweaked a little by them because face it everybody has their own drawing styles and techniques. so your best bet for getting a tattoo of him is to take the pictures in to the parlor where you want to get it and sit down with them and they will work WITH you to get you EXACTLY what you want.

and remember too, that realistic drawings such as this do not always come out as clear and beautiful on skin as they are on paper. you really have to find a good tattoo artist and experiment and tweak with it. dont go in with a drawing from here, and expect it to come out the same on your skin...because another thing is everybodies body and everybodies skin is differant so it wont always work how you want.


but if you want a portrait to hang of your GORGEOUS horse then the artists on here are definitely the right choice haha


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Horsesdontlie said:


> I have heard the same thing a few times, but I know personally that I would not (I could never live with that much much of an idea of permanence) and mostly that was by people who had no tattoos themselves or even began to understand the tattoo process. Its like telling a person who can draw skateboard that they can easily snowboard, while they may be similar in mechanics they are different to handle and require their own set of skills. There is a respect that needles and skin are NOT like pencil and paper. I have seen my fair share of horrid tattoos.
> 
> If you love drawing and people want your work that is great! But it is very rare to find great talent amongst the pleasure group. Cause if you love doing something and you're good enough at it, why do it for free? *Those that want it to be a career HAVE to be great. So they work very hard to perfect their work.* So by nature their work is better. Just a fact of life, I'm going to always choose the farrier who does it for a living over the person who only does their own horses and might offer it to me cheaper. Its just a level of professionalism.


I have seen my share of bad tats too. I could never give anyone a tattoo, i just can't put needle to people, sorry it won't happen. What they meant is to sketch tattoo designs for a tattoo artist, or for a customer. 
I've done a lot of nice work for free, including wood burning, i did it in high school and every now and again when i'm at home. I have a friend who made it a business, and he does it in his spare time. I have great potential, my dad tells me all the time i need to go to art school, but in my area art isn't in high demand, so i chose not to. Plus if i have mental block how is that going to help my career. I'm always bettering my skill, working and improving. Where my work is heading now is airbrushing, i can do it on paper and on a car. I like to work with charcoal, i can't paint with a paint brush to save my life, and i prefer pencil sketching. I'm not out there trying to be great, i'm just willing to share my art with others to maybe help inspire them to do something great with their own talents. I have another friend who is way better than i, and he works in a lumber yard, and won't go and become a professional. We're out there, some of us just don't choose to be in the spotlight. Plus i couldn't afford to go to art school anyway, its too far of a drive and expensive. 
I got my artistic talent from my dad, he's a mechanic/body man and has his own garage. He sketches paint ideas for cars in his spare time, or does it just for fun. Airbrushing is his true talent, and he asks me to help on occasion with difficult designs, or animals.  I have great respect for professional artists, i love their work, and i'll use it as a reference to help with my own skill.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

HELLOOOO? I think everyone's just ignoring me. How do you like my one? Oh well...maybe it's just too bad to be noticed...:?


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Dreamcatcher5 said:


> HELLOOOO? I think everyone's just ignoring me. How do you like my one? Oh well...maybe it's just too bad to be noticed...:?


It's really nice Dramcatcher! Its just the pic came up really small, hard to see the detail. Nice work!!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've given away work but only to close friends or for things like gift exchanges. Giving away work can be a form of advertising, but I prefer to do things like donate to silent auctions for causes I agree with, etc.

I actually designed my own horse tattoo but give most of the credit to the tattoo artist, since he was the one who did the final product.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Oopsydaisies...click on the pic, it makes it larger! If that doesn't work, I'll give you a direct link to it.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's mine!!!  Hope you like it!!! Sorry the paper looks manila, its the lighting in my house!!! grrrr...


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Ok, here's the pic, larger this time! 

http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/b1fbc9a3ef429a13c1452c09d2aa4e86_zpsda02d881.jpg 

Hope ya like it!


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you want just an outline, or should I try to incorporate some shading?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful drawings so far everybody!

Late but not least, here's mine. I just couldn't get a standing pose to work in a way that looked like it had the right composition so I eventually arrived at this. My one regret is not making the legs long enough.

OP, I've got larger versions and pre-color lineart should you happen to be interested in actually using this. 

]

As for what everyone has been saying about asking for too much for free, etc., I agree with all of you guys. At least I agree with what I remember reading last week.  It's true that if you want a very high quality piece you need to find someone with style and consistency that you like and then shell out for their time and effort. It's also true that the OP's best bet would probably be to find a tattoo artist who has been known to make fantastic equine art. 

Then, at the same time, consider my situation. I hope to some day be one of those artists who people seek out and commission to make things like this. I'm not there yet though, and I know that I'm not capable of doing a professional job. Occasionally I use a situation like this where an anonymous person is asking for art because I can pretend that it's the real thing and gain experience with little consequence involved. It's play, basically. I don't think it's unreasonable for the OP to ask for this kind of stuff for free as long as the OP understands that they won't be getting exceptional stuff from this kind of situation.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Oops! This, I meant to post this.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

WalnutPixie said:


> Oops! This, I meant to post this.


Okay...I lost...
Thats such a good drawing!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Pixie,
that is lovely work. YOu can be very proud of that . It's as good , or better, than any "paid" artist's work. WELL DONE!


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Whoa, TinyLiney! You nearly made me choke on my tea! Thank you so much. That means a great deal coming from you. 


And thank you, Dreamcatcher. I think yours is lovely, especially that powerful pose.


----------

